# Two New Titles For Noelle



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that’s incredible, congrats ! I hope Noelle is getting a big bone tonight...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome news! What a great year you two have had.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow. That’s incredible. I’m so proud of you and Noelle. Huge congratulations


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Wonderful news! *Great* job! :clap2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks! We are staying in a hotel tonight because we trial again tomorrow. Noelle loves hotels, so she is super happy. Or, maybe she is happy because I got her a big Lambchop as a reward for a job well done. 

Noelle says, crystal and ribbons make Mom smile. But my new toy is the best!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, and poodle specialties rock!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Thanks! We are staying in a hotel tonight because we trial again tomorrow. Noelle loves hotels, so she is super happy. Or, maybe she is happy because I got her a big Lambchop as a reward for a job well done.
> 
> Noelle says, crystal and ribbons make Mom smile. But my new toy is the best!


Off subject but is lamb chop made especially for dogs or is it for kids and suitable for Noelle ?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

No worries, I got Lambchop at the pet store. It has squeakers in the feet! Noelle is snuggled up with it right now.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just, wow! What an accomplishment in a year.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very proud of you two! Noelle certainly deserves a Lambchop and you can enjoy all of hose ribbons. Congratulations Team Noelle!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go team Noelle! Congratulations. LambChop is the best reward ever. My Asta is so fond of his.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done to both of you - what an amazing year!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- enjoy that Lambchop Noelle!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations to you and noelle. I know from your posts how hard you have both worked. The different methods you use in training have all been great. I shows to never give up when something doesn't meet our satisfaction and to try again. You are a great example. Thanks for sharing all your fabulous training ideas.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That picture of Noelle with Lambchop is so precious!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, that is precious. She loves that little lamb chop. Cute!

Well, you two have really accomplished a lot. What a team you make. :rockon:Congratulations on your fantastic results! :first::congrats:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We got TQ #11 today. Onward!


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

Congratulations! What fun things to be doing together. Willow starts rally classes for the first time this week. 

Warmly, --Nicola


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

:adore::cheers2::cheers2::first: Whoo-Hooo!! Congratulations!!


----------

